# bow hunting turkeys



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys, ive never killed a turkey gun or bow and i decided to shoot one with my bow while my dad shot gun hunts <.<, so do you guys use mesh blinds that you shoot through? cause 3rd season is on my bday so ill get to go then , any imput about how i go about turkey hunting with a bow will be appreciated.

Ben


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i don't use shoot-thru mesh in my blind

if your going to be shooting rages, don't use the mesh


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

rage sais that they wont open on thin mesh, what do you use so they wont see you?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

this past year i set my blind in the edge of a pine row... set up was really good, minus one window, had an open window facing down the field edge.

i had a tom come in at 5yds... i drew but he was too close to get a shot, just the topo of the land. I ended up shooting him at 7yds when he turned to leave

make sure you set your blind good and wear black in the blinds and you should be good to go.. have mesh on the windows that you have open and are not shooting out of but none across from eachother, none behind you, and don't move much


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

N7709K said:


> this past year i set my blind in the edge of a pine row... set up was really good, minus one window, had an open window facing down the field edge.
> 
> i had a tom come in at 5yds... i drew but he was too close to get a shot, just the topo of the land. I ended up shooting him at 7yds when he turned to leave
> 
> make sure you set your blind good and wear black in the blinds and you should be good to go.. have mesh on the windows that you have open and are not shooting out of but none across from eachother, none behind you, and don't move much


What BH do you use for turkeys? I'm also interested in hunting them this season w/ Bow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

last season i used slicktricks and will have a couple with me this season too, but i'm giving guillotines a try. I put a good shot on my bird and he only went 30yds but there was no trail to follow


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

N7709K said:


> last season i used slicktricks and will have a couple with me this season too, *but i'm giving guillotines a try*. I put a good shot on my bird and he only went 30yds but there was no trail to follow


Was thinking about trying them out too but they are pricey $$$


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

they are pricey... i got mine on close out at cabela's so they didn't hurt the wallet. I would say just shoot what you normally do for deer, but drop the poundage down. unlike deer you don't want a pass through with a turkey


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool, thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im gonna shoot me 55 at a turkey with my rage 2 blade, and im thinkin about getting a primos max or somthin


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Double Bull blinds are awesome blinds if you can afford them. I love mine.

Primos are very nice too (i believe they own DB now)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah im pretty sure they do, hes the one im lookin at

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Prim...ground+blind&WTz_l=Header;Search-All Products


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i have a promos blind and its good.. had to customize it a bit around the windows on one side so i can shoot at close birds...

that blind will work good, but make sure you practice out of it a lot before season


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have that identical one, it's nice but only thing I don't like is the center window is high. I am a big guy 6'5" and I still have a tough time. you have to sit on a high seat to shoot it.

Here's my favorite blind


No velcro, no noise, all the shoot through mesh slides on fiberglass poles/rods. Great camo for my area

I love that blind

I use one of these seats too, well worth the money IMO

Seat


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Carolinaboy32 said:


> I have that identical one, it's nice but only thing I don't like is the center window is high. I am a big guy 6'5" and I still have a tough time. you have to sit on a high seat to shoot it.
> 
> Here's my favorite blind
> 
> ...


yeah, i was looking at that one also, turkey season is on my bday so i might get something for it, i am like 5'8 so maybe that wouldnt be a good blind


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just trying to save you some headaches, the side windows are fine but its just the center that is a pain.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright thanks, i still have til april, im in no hurry, ill go check em out at cabelas in real life and find the one that suits me, i like primos because they sell replacement windows


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

I believe DB does too. I don't shoot through the mesh anyways


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

why dont you shoot through it?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't shoot through on mine because it deflects my arrows a bit... if it didn't i probably would


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright, yeah ill probly have to test out a shot through it. im gonna bring my shotgun into the box with me just incase i see one like 50 out or so.


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I don't shoot through on mine because it deflects my arrows a bit... if it didn't i probably would


x2 I don't like the idea of it for some reason


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well ill just have to see what i like, what kinda calls do you guys use?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have never bowhunted turkeys but shotgun them, and I never use a ground blind. The reason I haven't bowhunted them is because Osceolas are the hardest turkeys to hunt, I've hunted easterns before which they say is the hardest but I disagree with that fact since it has been harder for me to kill an Osceola than an Eastern. Now I have killed 2 turkeys, both Osceolas but I was pretty lucky since we had all our homework done to where we knew where the gobbler roosted and what not and got in there early and did the calling right. Now if I were to bowhunt turkeys I would preferrably use just a mesh material that I could wrap around some trees since I don't like hunting out of groundblinds since I feel so blind in them compared to hunting just leaning up against a tree, the biggest thing is just drawing back since turkeys have incredible eye sight, better than anything out there imo. What I think you would have to do is obviously draw back early and also do that very low to the ground as like getting really low like almost on your belly and drawing the bow back and slowly raising it back up since you don't want to move fast or esle you will be busted. But I do want to bowhunt turkeys but I am probably going to wait a little, maybe if I kill 1 this season with my gun I will then go out and try to get one with a bow after that.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I have never bowhunted turkeys but shotgun them, and I never use a ground blind. The reason I haven't bowhunted them is because Osceolas are the hardest turkeys to hunt, I've hunted easterns before which they say is the hardest but I disagree with that fact since it has been harder for me to kill an Osceola than an Eastern. Now I have killed 2 turkeys, both Osceolas but I was pretty lucky since we had all our homework done to where we knew where the gobbler roosted and what not and got in there early and did the calling right. Now if I were to bowhunt turkeys I would preferrably use just a mesh material that I could wrap around some trees since I don't like hunting out of groundblinds since I feel so blind in them compared to hunting just leaning up against a tree, the biggest thing is just drawing back since turkeys have incredible eye sight, better than anything out there imo. What I think you would have to do is obviously draw back early and also do that very low to the ground as like getting really low like almost on your belly and drawing the bow back and slowly raising it back up since you don't want to move fast or esle you will be busted. But I do want to bowhunt turkeys but I am probably going to wait a little, maybe if I kill 1 this season with my gun I will then go out and try to get one with a bow after that.


yeah, im gonna bring my shotgun and my bow haha


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

both of the turkeys i've killed with my bow i shot out of a ground blind i didn't do any calling i just set up the along the edge of the field that they pitched down into andi got lucky and had some walk by me close enough for a shot i killed both of them during the fall so calling wasn't to important


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I have never bowhunted turkeys but shotgun them, and I never use a ground blind. The reason I haven't bowhunted them is because Osceolas are the hardest turkeys to hunt, I've hunted easterns before which they say is the hardest but I disagree with that fact since it has been harder for me to kill an Osceola than an Eastern. Now I have killed 2 turkeys, both Osceolas but I was pretty lucky since we had all our homework done to where we knew where the gobbler roosted and what not and got in there early and did the calling right. Now if I were to bowhunt turkeys I would preferrably use just a mesh material that I could wrap around some trees since I don't like hunting out of groundblinds since I feel so blind in them compared to hunting just leaning up against a tree, the biggest thing is just drawing back since turkeys have incredible eye sight, better than anything out there imo. What I think you would have to do is obviously draw back early and also do that very low to the ground as like getting really low like almost on your belly and drawing the bow back and slowly raising it back up since you don't want to move fast or esle you will be busted. But I do want to bowhunt turkeys but I am probably going to wait a little, maybe if I kill 1 this season with my gun I will then go out and try to get one with a bow after that.


Lol how have Osceolas been harder for you to kill than an Eastern if you've only ever killed Osceolas?

I only ever give one piece of advice for turkey hunting, expect the unexpected.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Lol how have Osceolas been harder for you to kill than an Eastern if you've only ever killed Osceolas?
> 
> I only ever give one piece of advice for turkey hunting, expect the unexpected.


what broadhead do you shoot at the big chicken Rory?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> what broadhead do you shoot at the big chicken Rory?


3" Hevi Shot # 5's :smile:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

gosh. haha, ill bring out the good ol 3.5 4s i think haha. but if anything is -40y its gettin a rage through the cage.. or w/e birds have


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

get a double bull if you can afford them and shoot a big expandable. if that turkey doesnt drop you want to hope out of the blind and chase them i have lost a few bird. also WEAR BLACK. and watch your movement, and put the decoys in close so if the hang up they are still in range.. good luck


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> get a double bull if you can afford them and shoot a big expandable. if that turkey doesnt drop you want to hope out of the blind and chase them i have lost a few bird. also WEAR BLACK. and watch your movement, and put the decoys in close so if the hang up they are still in range.. good luck


thanks for the tips.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thanks for the tips.


Remember not to put the decoys directly in line with you too, that way when the gobbler focueses on the decoy he won't also be focusing on you at the same time.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Remember not to put the decoys directly in line with you too, that way when the gobbler focueses on the decoy he won't also be focusing on you at the same time.


never thought of that.. thanks  you think id be safe to record a turkey? i got all my camera gear set up.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> never thought of that.. thanks  you think id be safe to record a turkey? i got all my camera gear set up.


Yup if you got a tripod and you're in a blind it'd be a fairly easy task to accomplish I think..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Yup if you got a tripod and you're in a blind it'd be a fairly easy task to accomplish I think..


thats what i was thinkin.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

yea videoing is quick simple in a blind. i record all my hunts/ all though i suggest a camera man.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, ill just use tripod, i cant bring anyone to my turkey spot.


----------

